# lingada



## Petus

Can someone help me with the word lingada, please? I need to translate it in to English.

It has to do with ducts and piping.

This is the sentence: Debe de evitarse la colocación de curvas verticales en la zona del cauce, procurando que el tramo de tubería (lingada) sea recto y sus extremos estén bien empotrados en lo taludes de las orillas.

Thank you.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Sin más contexto sólo se me ocurre pensar en un tramo de cañería que cruza un vado o cauce y está colgada de cables de acero (lingas, o eslingas).
Quizá alguien tenga una idea mejor, pero en todo caso la traducción para eslinga es "sling".
Saludos.


----------



## Petus

Hey Vampiro, thanks once again for your help. It is much appreciated!


----------



## Dandee

Lingada = Tramo de tubería = Pipe string.


----------



## Petus

Thank you, Dandee, I couldn't remember it. I had used it in  another thanslation and I couldn't find the place where I found it.

It is much appreciated!!


----------



## Vampiro

Dandee said:


> Lingada = Tramo de tubería = Pipe string


Hola, Dandee.
Una consulta: ¿Dónde se usa ese término?
Me interesa mucho, jamás lo había escuchado con ese sentido, en ninguno de los lugares que me ha tocado visitar por trabajo.
Petus, quizá nos puedas contar de dónde proviene el texto que estás traduciendo.
Gracias de antemano a ambos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Petus

Claro con mucho gusto, Es un documento de PEMEX y tiene que ver con los lineamientos para la colocación de ductos. 

*​*​​​​​
*6.41 Lingada.​*​​​​Sección de tubería de longitud variable, formada por tramos soldados a tope de manera
circunferencial.​
​*8.1.11.5.1 Cruzamiento con ríos o cuerpos de agua. *​​​​Los cruzamientos de los ductos con ríos o cuerpos de
*agua, requieren de un análisis y diseño para disminuir el riesgo de contaminación en caso de fuga del*
*hidrocarburo. Estos cruzamientos pueden realizarse de dos formas: aéreos y subfluviales. Para el primer caso*
*se debe construir un sistema de soportería para la tubería por medio de pilas, armaduras y cables (similar a un*
*puente). Debe evitarse la colocación de curvas verticales en la zona del cauce, procurando que el tramo de*
*tubería (lingada) sea recto y sus extremos estén bien empotrados en los taludes de las orillas. Mientras que*
*para el segundo caso, la tubería debe instalarse bajo el fondo del río, a una profundidad mínima de acuerdo a lo*
*indicado en la sección 8.1.11.2, para garantizar que el ducto quede fuera de una posible erosión del agua a todo*​
*lo ancho del cauce.*

*Espero esto te sea útil. Son parte de lo que estoy traduciendo.*

*Gracias por toda tu ayuda, en verdad la aprecio.*
*Petus*


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias.
Sólo quería salir de la duda.
Si es un documento de PEMEX, puedo asumir entonces que el término se usa en México.
Bueno saberlo para cuando me toque ir, jé.
Para nosotros un tramo de cañería de largo comercial es una simple "tira", y si el largo es de diseño y se ha trabajado en taller, entonces es un "spool", de "lingada" nada de nada.
Las única lingas o eslingas que conozco son los cables que ya mencioné.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Dandee

Yo no uso ese término, tampoco sé en qué países podrá usarse. Lo conozco por haberlo leído en especificaciones extranjeras traducidas, supongo, para países latinoamericanos. Se me ocurre que es un término derivado de asegurar con eslingas un tramo de tubería para trasladarlo o instalarlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## j_p_9

Vampiro said:


> Gracias.
> Sólo quería salir de la duda.
> Si es un documento de PEMEX, puedo asumir entonces que el término se usa en México.
> Bueno saberlo para cuando me toque ir, jé.
> Para nosotros un tramo de cañería de largo comercial es una simple "tira", y si el largo es de diseño y se ha trabajado en taller, entonces es un "spool", de "lingada" nada de nada.
> Las única lingas o eslingas que conozco son los cables que ya mencioné.
> Saludos.
> _



Lingada se usa en perforacion, es el tramo compuesto por 3 tubos de perforacion enroscados, mide 30mts aprox


----------



## j_p_9

Vampiro said:


> Gracias.
> Sólo quería salir de la duda.
> Si es un documento de PEMEX, puedo asumir entonces que el término se usa en México.
> Bueno saberlo para cuando me toque ir, jé.
> Para nosotros un tramo de cañería de largo comercial es una simple "tira", y si el largo es de diseño y se ha trabajado en taller, entonces es un "spool", de "lingada" nada de nada.
> Las única lingas o eslingas que conozco son los cables que ya mencioné.
> Saludos.
> _




se dice "STAND" es en perforacion,, onboard the Rigs


----------



## Gerard Samuel

This is from an online petroleum glossary:

Lingada  (Stand), s. Las articulaciones unidas del tubo, instaladas en la torre o  mástil durante un recorrido. La lingada típica mide 90 pies de longitud  (aprox. 27 metros), el equivalente de tres secciones de tubería de  perforación roscadas una a otra (un “triple”).


----------

